# lets help a guy who had his water snake stolen



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok guys , i was going to let JT post this thread as this was his idea but it appears he is out on the town or doing a bit of sneaky fishing , i was talking to JT yesterday about Tommys stolen 30 ld Water Snake , and big heart that we know JT to be , he suggested we might have a whip around in the good old Australian way to help out a student and a nice fellow . I have run this past Davey g and he has some ideas on which i'm sure he will publish .

We are asking that anyone who would like to help a fine young man who has had some misfortune donate a few bucks as much or as little as you you would like to give and we would hope to collect enough money to replace the 30 ld water snake that was stolen , Tommy dosnt have enough money to go out and buy another so why not help out , i'm sure you guys and girls on here would be only too happy to throw in $5 or so , more if you can afford it to help out a fellow kayaker , so if we could send donations to the address that Davey will give us , AKFF will collect the money and isue a cheque to buy the electric outboard , we dont need a fortune as there under $200 for that model and if were quick enough i can wangle a deal out of the supplier and am pretty sure with a bit of pressure they will come to the party a lot cheaper , so , how about it guys and girls lets dig into the pocket for a few bucks and help out.i am going to start the ball rolling with $10 . see its easy , just tell me where to send it Davey , thanks guys


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I will chuck in $10, no sweat!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i ll chuck in 10 from my magic millions winnings where do we send it


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Happy to put in another 10. Need a destination pretty quick tho as I am away for a week from Friday.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i am about to PM Davey g who is probably out with his binnoculars scoping hen and chicken bay right now for the weekend contest , i've heard hes a short price favourite , :shock: :shock: Davey will then tell us all where we send the dosh and by gee i'm really impressed at the quick reaction , no doubt about all you forum guys , you have big hearts, but then again you have to to be a yak fisher , i love this forum


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That JT guy in my experience is lame but count me in for $10 bucks at least. The least we can do is get one of our own back on the water.

Happy to get a new yakker on the water!

JT


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

SharkNett said:


> Happy to put in another 10. Need a destination pretty quick tho as I am away for a week from Friday.


I'm in exactly the same boat only going for 2 weeks I'll throw in $10 But get that bank info soon


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm happy to donate $10 - just get Davey to PM me the details.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That's $80 bucks already....
The love on this forum is incredible!!!

Keep the pledges coming people...!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Count me in as well.
Well done J.T. & Baz.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## mrwoodo (Nov 5, 2008)

$10 for me as well cheers - Can I suggest bazzoo pm'ing bank a/c details to all involved later on, just need a bsb/ac # - people can go internet banking, stick a common reference number on there (eg "watersnake") so it's easy for you to figure out.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep I will go $10.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

oh yeah

count me as well
craig


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2008)

Guys, and Gals

Right now, I am left feeling pretty bloody stunned, speechless, and if I admit it, quite emotional.

To be quite frank, nobody has ever done anything like this, that I know, for myself or for my friends.

Barry, and JT, and of course everybody else, this, I guess underlines my point in that this forum is not just a forum, but a community, a community of incredible people. I feel privileged to be part of the community.

I truly didn't expect or anticipate any kind of reaction as such.

For JT, I would like to meet you in person, and have a chance to get out onto the water with you asap, along with Barry.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Tommy


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Honestly , you guys just blow me away , the generosity of you fellas is absolutely fantastic , kayak fisherman have hearts of Lions your all champions , i have PMd Davey g so he should be here soon unless hes out for the evening and he can tell us where to send the donations , amazing absolutely amazing what a great bunch of blokes you are , i'd like to buy every one of you 45 beers . :lol:


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

You've just got $10 bucks from me. Make sure someone posts the banking details (maybe a PM is safer than broadcasting bank info over the forum)

Pardon my ignorance but what's a 'water snake' by the way? I assume it's not some kind of reptile is it?


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Let us know where to send it and we will chip in $10 as well. ;-)

Gary & Georgia..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Murd , a water snake is an electric outboard made by Jarvis Walker , this one pushes at 30 ld , so would be good for what you do up north .


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Baz

I was thinking the exact same thing yesterday, well I mean I was thinking of contacting Tommy to see if he had a paypal account. I have some dollars sitting in their for some more gear when I need it. But when I heard of Tommy's plight I thought gee if I could given some dollars to help him out it would be great.

So saying this I am prepared to kick in a $10 note,[edit, to be the same as everyone else]

Let me know how ;-)

Cheers


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

$10 here. I know the horrible feeling of having stuff stolen, be twice as bad being fishing related!!


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Baz and JT ... happy to contribute too. Looking forward to transfer information. Thanks for initiating this - AKFF is alive and well!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys , you are wonderful , what a bunch of champions , we can stop the donations now as i am sure i can wangle a deal with the supplier and get them to throw in a bit so we will be ok , , i want to thank each and every one of you for your generosity, and with a bit of luck we may be able to give Tommy a new water snake on Saturday at H & C bay if its possible , thanks again guys , I'm sure Davey will post tomorrow with the address where we send our contributions


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I know you said you've got enough - but I'll chuck in ten bucks too.



Just let me know where to send it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks again guys , i have learned an important lesson tonight and i'm bowled over by you guys , lets wait now for Davey to post and well get this show on the road


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm happy to throw in a tenner as well  
i know how much i would hate it if i couldn't get out on the water.. would be unbearable


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I had my house stolen last night if people want to chuck in a 10er for me as well :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding.

What a great bunch of people we have on this forum. It is very pleasing to see the generosity of people even during this economic crisis.

Ill chuck in a 10er as well Bazzoo if needed. Just let us know if you're still short of coin.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in for 10 as well - maybe we can use the extra cash to giftwrap it in some nice pretty paper and a tracking device so if it gets nicked again some 'community justice' can be delivered


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

i will go 10 as well, i reckon the way this is going a KOTA might be in order.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well , i guess we better stop now guys and i am thinking with that extra bit of money we may be able to get the salt water water sake , i will talk to Davey when he gets back from wherever he is probably pre fishing Hen and Chicken bay tryin to win a hobie , we also need some money to replace Cheekys house , no wonder they call you Cheeky champion , you guys have to be the best blokes i have ever come across and i'm very proud to say i'm a member of this forum , i know sometimes we have our blow ups , thats natural , but by gee you have big hearts and i'm proud to be one of you , although a non fishing one for a while , but that is changing


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry guys. This bloody work caper gets in the way of time on the forum sometimes.. :lol:

Thanks to Barry and JT for their idea and a huge thanks to all AKFFers for their expressions of generosity.

Your kind donations can be made by direct deposit into the AKFF bank account which is:

Commonwealth Bank
BSB 062-177
Account Number 1019-0686

Please enter your username as reference and can everyone who donates please also pm me their address - AKFF will also send out a couple of stickers etc for all donations.

Thanks you big hearted bunch...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That's $220! Fantastic result.

$10 bucks to brighten someones day is a terrific way to spend a tenner. Kudos to all of you 8)

JT


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Money deposited and PM sent.

Happy to help out. ;-) ;-)

Look forward to seeing some photos of the brand new shiny water snake  

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Nice initiative & good to know our affiliation with AKFF extends beyond helping out with fishing tips.

Count on $10 from me as well. I was once a student and remember doing it tough sometimes. Suggest any $ over the ammount needed be used to either:

1) Upgrade to a better model, or;

2) Buy 2 minute noodles in bulk (that was my staple diet while at uni) 

Gary


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Davey,

What is the account name? I need it for my internet banking transfer.

Disregard Davey , I found it in the merchandise thread.

$10 Donated.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I just went back to read the original post from Tommy (http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23274) and I quote:



> Not sure what the point in broadcasting this is, but some bastard stole my watersnake from my locked garage!


I bet your glad you broadcasted it now Tommy ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Grunt said:


> Davey,
> 
> What is the account name? I need it for my internet banking transfer.
> 
> .


Account Name is AUSTRALIAN KAYAK FISHING FORUM


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Just saw this thread.
Well done guys, great effort.
Im naughty I know as you said no more donations... but... what the hell... $10 more coming your way.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

The loot has been laundered to said account!  Who cares if there's no more donations - buy 2 Water Snakes!!

Rick


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

doneskis, enjoy mate! Use the leftover dosh for some kind of extra security, preferebaly one that delivers a powerful electric shock to the thieving bastards :twisted:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

My dough has been deposited in the AKFF account.

JT


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Just deposited my donation, bugger it, my fingers slipped and it was $20, 

Cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

money sent cheers grinner


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

deposit made. pm sent. didnt expect anything in return but AKFF stickers will be proudly displayed.

Gary


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Just made my donation to the account. Thanks for organising this guys - great work.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ten bucks from me in the account now too. Cheers


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Money deposited, enjoy your re found faith in human nature Tommy  
Well done everyone.
Maybe any surplus to Tommy's needs to a good charity?
Cheers Mal


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

All doneskis. There is one condition im afraid - I expect pictures of all the fish caught and lots of them  

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

can i put a tenner in or is it too late?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

adventurelover said:


> can i put a tenner in or is it too late?


Gee, I am not sure where we go from here :?

Basically we have exceeded the amount needed for the replacement leccy motor. So the opportunity is to give our man Tommy a better model such as the Minn Cota (I know very little about these things), or alternatively to do one of the following:

1. Give all money raised to Tommy to help him replace his Mountain bike which the scum also stole. I would hope that the AMBF (Australian Mountain Biking Forum) are running a similar initiative to look after our man but frankly I doubt it.
2. Keep the money in the AKFF coffers for further initiatives. I like this one for obvious reasons, but also don't like it as the folks that gave gave specifically to Tommy. What are your thoughts?
3. Urge me to go to the local rub and tug with the extra for a little "relaxation". I haven't yet experienced this but in the interests of a balanced argument I feel I must present it.

One thing I must say is that it is really admirable the way people are responding. Who wants some lazy piece of Sh%t that can't be bothered earning money through honest means stealing from another person. How on earth do you look yourself in the mirror doing stuff like that. The other observation is that, from my perspective anyway, many of us seem to get a lift from helping a fellow like minded human being.

Best $10 bucks I have spent in a while 

Again kudos to those that gave and those that sympathised or related.

JT


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

JT said:


> Urge me to go to the local rub and tug with the extra for a little "relaxation". I haven't yet experienced this but in the interests of a balanced argument I feel I must present it.JT


Yep I vote this option. Consider yourself urged. 
Though as a sponsored visit you would be expected to provide a trip report with photos
... actually skip the photos :shock: .... and the report.... :shock: .....actually can I have my ten bucks back please?? :mrgreen:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Money transfered,

What a cause, look forward to shaking your hand Bazz!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh Ant you beat me to it and knowing JT you betcha he want a very happy ending ,and maybe ping pong balls , ping , ping , apart from all that nonsense i have PMd Davey G and we will leave the decision up to him , i have given him the prices i got on two different models of water snake , and i think by the sounds of what you guys are saying you would rather spend all the money , so i am sure when Davey gets all the pledges in and we actually know how much we have we can make a best case decision . Thanks again guys


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Derek , you had better shake JT s hand when he comes back from the rub and tug house of health , he was the man who came up with the whip around idea , he has the heart of a lion and he tells me the schlock of a buffalo , i dunno , and i dont wanna find out


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paddy EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Give our man the money toward his bike. Thats my vote


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well in that case, no thanks!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVE what you did Bazz.... put me down for ten bucks too.... its great we can help each other out, I'm happy to help!


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I say we give Tommy what ever is left over and he can do what ever he wishes with it. If that's to replace his mountain bike great, if he wants to pimp his yak more - even better ;-) ;-)

After being broken into myself a few years back I know how annoying it can be. I'm still noticing stuff missing to this day :evil: :evil:. Then again, I do misplace a lot of stuff :lol: :lol:

That's my opinion anyway.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK folks. At this stage we have received enough donations to replace the motor. It seems that theres also other deposits which have been made which haven't made it into the account as yet, so we'll probably end up with some money in excess of what's required.

Therefore, we can comfortably buy a brand new replacement motor for Tommy, which I think Bazz is now in the process of doing. Hopefully Bazzoo can make the handover sometime in the next few days.

To all those who've donated - thankyou. Your generosity is refreshing in these times.

With the excess money I'd prefer if this went back into the site somehow, and idally back to those who donated it. Perhaps we can create a special competition 'The Tommy Challenge " with entries restricted to those who donated. This could be a fishing comp, or something else as a 'one-off' comp.

Winners would receive some special Tommy prizes, which would be bought with the excess $$

So, I'd like your thoughts/ suggestions on how we can use this excess money and whether you think the Tommy Challenge is a good idea or whether you think I've lost my marbles (again)...

Thoughts?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I love the idea of the Tommy challenge fishing comp!

It's a great idea - I'd be happy for it to be open to everybody.

I'd also be just as happy for Tommy to keep the extra to go towards his mountain bike.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Id be happy for the excess money just to go back into running the site itself. We always run in a shoestring.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, I'm the same as Eberbachl.

I really like the idea of the Tommy Comp but am also more than happy for him to keep the extra for his mountain bike / pimping his yak.

Possibly if the extra coin doesn't go to Tommy's bike fund we could have a special AKFF Tommy sticker made up for all who donated? I have no idea how much stickers cost to make or what's involved (e.g if there's a minimum to order etc.) - just throwing the idea out there.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2008)

hi guys, I trust your well.

I find it vey hard to hold back from any more of the thank you's, but jees you've all blown me away!!

If I may have input as to the use of the remaining dosh, the idea of a Tommy Comp sounds fantastic, wow, a comp named after me! Not sure I deserve that, but love the concept!!

A prize to the winner is a great solution, and for the generosity of those who donated, a chance to win a great prize sounds great. As a non donator, may I enter the comp ??  with a tommy comp, it would be perfect chance for me to meet you guys and thank you in person too.

The akff Tommy challenge sticker also sounds good, to celebreate the generosity of the donating akff members, but yes, at what cost do they come at??

I am still coming to terms with all of this, but certainly count myself as a very lucky guy!!

Tommy


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

mine's done


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bazzoo has sent in his 10 bars of Gold Pressed latinum , as secured from Quarks bar in deep space nine , and thinks the idea of a Tommy challenge is an excellent one , well thought out Davey , your a legend in the making , i will now endeavour to secure the motor at the special arranged price , i shall advise tomorrow as i anticipate i shall have it bny then


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the idea of the TOmmy CHallenge - however the fact it requires us to catch fish may put me at a bit of a disadvantage :? :?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

My vote would have been to give the funds to Tommy for his bike, but following on from hsi email where he states that the comp is a good idea, why not do it?

Suggest that the donations be deemed as the entry fee, but that we not restrict the comp to only those who donated but open it to all comers, albeit that those members pay an entry fee.

It would be great to see a comp that

1) allows us all to have a fish together 
2) has a good story behind it should it become an annual event

In order to keep things moving I would like to suggest the following:

Venue: Longreef (Just cos it is close to me  + Tommy is on the north shore + there are already a number of people who fish there + we could book an area of the Longreef golf course for post comp drinks & prizegiving (venue could be changed to harbour if inclement weather is predicted)
Date: 14 February (Gives us enough time to plan it & cos I hate valentines day and think its a crock of [email protected]#$ :twisted: )

Gary


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

garyp said:


> My vote would have been to give the funds to Tommy for his bike, but following on from hsi email where he states that the comp is a good idea, why not do it?
> 
> Suggest that the donations be deemed as the entry fee, but that we not restrict the comp to only those who donated but open it to all comers, albeit that those members pay an entry fee.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the comp should be held at Longreef? Not sure how fair that would be considering not all of us live in Sydney ;-) ;-)

I like your suggestion of holding it on Valentines day :lol:

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah having an actual comp at one venue isn't gonna work... 8)

the comp would be similar to our normal fishing comp - so that people all round oz could participate. photo entries would be submitted and there would be no entry fees. My thoughts were that making it only open to tommy donaters would be a nice way of thanking those that did dip into their pockets and showed generosity.

whether its 'best fish', 'ugliest fish' or 'fish that looks most like tommy' I don't care - we can work out the details later.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Davey G said:


> 'fish that looks most like tommy' I don't care


Ohhh...I cant catch a Tommy Ruff up here :lol: Maybe he closely resembles a sleepy cod being a uni student and all :?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

[/quote]
Are you saying that the comp should be held at Longreef? Not sure how fair that would be considering not all of us live in Sydney ;-) ;-)

I like your suggestion of holding it on Valentines day :lol:

Cheers,
Cheeky[/quote]

Sorry, my bad. I did not mean to exclude anyone - I simply didnt consider the comp being "online" i.e. posting pictures etc. My mind got kind of carried away with the thought of a comp at a specific venue. Didnt mean to be "geographist" 

Clearly, someone with more diplomatic skill than me needs to work the details out :lol:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Davey G said:


> yeah having an actual comp at one venue isn't gonna work... 8)
> 
> the comp would be similar to our normal fishing comp - so that people all round oz could participate. photo entries would be submitted and there would be no entry fees. My thoughts were that making it only open to tommy donaters would be a nice way of thanking those that did dip into their pockets and showed generosity.
> 
> whether its 'best fish', 'ugliest fish' or 'fish that looks most like tommy' I don't care - we can work out the details later.


"Stolen fish"


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Donutslayer said:


> "Stolen fish"


We can't do that one - then a few years down the track we'd have to make an apology when we didn't really mean it ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i just had a phone call from a very grateful and very humbled Tommy, and hes stoked at the idea of a comp being organised with the donators , in fact hes just simply stoked , we better have a good think on this matter as its a good opportunity to roll on the good will established and we certainly aint gunna have it off Longy as Tommy is at present paddling an old canoe , and my Young Nubile staff wont let me go out in water thats over my head , they worry sooooo much :lol:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Young Nubile staff wont let me go out in water thats over my head , they worry sooooo much :lol:


If only it was true Baz, I mean the bit about your Young Nubile Staff :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

It is Sel It is , i will have them send you some photos, ohh , i just happen to have one here now , ahhh ummm perhaps i better PM that one of HIawatha ready to launch her canoe , keen fisho that girl , just hates cloths though :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> It is Sel It is , i will have them send you some photos, ohh , i just happen to have one here now , ahhh ummm perhaps i better PM that one of HIawatha ready to launch her canoe , keen fisho that girl , just hates cloths though :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


C'mon you have to share the love :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Redman , i would but you would have to be very quick to see Hiawatha as the mods would whip it off quicker than she can whip of a loin cloth , mind you it would remain in all their private collections , shes such a dag :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Davey G said:


> yeah having an actual comp at one venue isn't gonna work... 8)
> 
> the comp would be similar to our normal fishing comp - so that people all round oz could participate. photo entries would be submitted and there would be no entry fees. My thoughts were that making it only open to tommy donaters would be a nice way of thanking those that did dip into their pockets and showed generosity.
> 
> whether its 'best fish', 'ugliest fish' or 'fish that looks most like tommy' I don't care - we can work out the details later.


I give my vote for this option or we go the whole hog and replace his bike


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Redman , i would but you would have to be very quick to see Hiawatha as the mods would whip it off quicker than she can whip of a loin cloth , mind you it would remain in all their private collections , shes such a dag :lol: :lol: :lol:


Damn mods and their perfectly acceptable rules - whos up for a mutiny - we'll be more dastardly than those buccaneers on the bounty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

how bout a photo comp with the most wierdest way to have the word Tommy in it, not unlike the akff one?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> how bout a photo comp with the most wierdest way to have the word Tommy in it, not unlike the akff one?


Im over photo comps, really,  Someone has to make a decision who wins, With a fishing comp the fish says who wins 

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

aaaawwww sel.... u got no creativeness?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> aaaawwww sel.... u got no creativeness?


Yes I will admit that, but I can fish better than I take pictures :lol: Just don't ask my friends that question though they might tell you a different story :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, I've talleyed the votes (survivor style) and we have received a total of $250 in donations.

Thanks to:-

JT
Eberbachl
Cheeky
Grunt
Mrwoodo
Murd
Fishophil
Kayakityyak
Homemade
Bazzoo
Patwah
GaryP
Nativeman
Orange
Revo
Paffoh
Grinner
Paulo
Ohagas
Redman
Bushwoodboy
Crazyratwoman
Paulb
Donutslayer
Sharknett

Bazzoo has purchased the replacement watersnake, so if Tommy wants to arrange to collect from Baz, its ready and waiting.

Therefore we have an additional $100 in the kitty, which we can also donate to Tommy or alternatively, we can put all people who donated into a hat and draw out one lucky winner who receives $100. Hows that for good karma coming back at ya?

Thoughts?

Thanks again for everyones generosity


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Personally I'm happy for the money to go to Tommy to assist him in getting another bike but if you want to draw my name out of a hat then I'm fine with that too :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't put my money in to be used as a lottery. I donated the money as I felt for Tommy, pure and simple that's it. If there is extra just give it to Tommy to go towards his mountain bike. If there we a lottery of the left over money and I won, I would give it straight back to Tommy. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nativeman said:


> I didn't put my money in to be used as a lottery. I donated the money as I felt for Tommy, pure and simple that's it. If there is extra just give it to Tommy to go towards his mountain bike. If there we a lottery of the left over money and I won, I would give it straight back to Tommy. ;-)
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate your point of view Sel, but in this instance we'll be going with the majority.

The idea of the Tommy exercise was to replace his electric motor and thanks to everyones generosity you've achieved that. Tommy is absolutely wrapped with the outpouring of help and he's also a little embarrased by the attention..

He's indicated that he's happy for the extra money to go back towards a comp or perhaps a lottery - or alternatively you all may wish to buy him some new lures or send the extra coin to him. All I'm doing is asking everyone what they'd prefer. (I can't actually set up a poll within this thread) Once the tribe has spoken I'll deliver the $$ as per the group consensus...


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Appreciate your point of view Sel, but in this instance we'll be going with the majority.


No Probs, Davey ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey , i would like to spend the $100 buying Tommy some lures and perhaps some braid and a few palstics until we have exhausted the cash , i would also like us to give the electric to him at perhaps a lunch at the oaks and give him the lures etc with the whole package , its about time we had a lunch anyway , so my option is Davey if you have the time if you could get some lures etc with the cash and we will meet and combine packages over a beer .


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i vote same as Bazz and i want everyone to have a drink for me because i can't come to the lunch lol


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> i vote same as Bazz and i want everyone to have a drink for me because i can't come to the lunch lol


x2!


----------



## mrwoodo (Nov 5, 2008)

I vote for Bazzoo's suggestion - Maybe a lock or Dick Smith motion detector/siren ?? Imagine if this all happened again to the poor guy  
ps Dave I got my AKFF stickers in the post today, woot!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Another vote for Baz's idea.

ps I got my stickers today too.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I say the money goes to Tommy. He could:

A) Put the money toward a new bike
B) Buy some lures and braid
C) Buy himself some beer and take a hot uni girl on a date then tell us all how it went :twisted: 
Damn - I've got my forums confused again haven't I?) 

Enjoy the watersnake Tommy.

Gary


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy that the extra $ go to Tommy - could be towards the replacement of his bike but I like the idea of it being put into the very thing that this Forum is all about - encouraging one another in yakfishing, so the idea of spending the $ on some lures, etc is a great one.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys , i have spoken to Davey G and he is doing a funds transfer of the balance into my bank account and i am going to buy some gear to give Tommy with the outboard , so i will get him some braid and plastics and sx 40 s etc until the funds are exhausted and then i will meet him and give the gear to him with the good wishes of all of you , and thank you very much for your support i know from the phone calls i have had from Tommy he is really stunned and grateful , thank you again guys , we have done well and now we can put this thread to bed


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Goodo  I like that idea. Good for the dough to all go towards Tommy.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Davey , i would like to spend the $100 buying Tommy some lures and perhaps some braid and a few palstics until we have exhausted the cash , i would also like us to give the electric to him at perhaps a lunch at the oaks and give him the lures etc with the whole package , its about time we had a lunch anyway , so my option is Davey if you have the time if you could get some lures etc with the cash and we will meet and combine packages over a beer .


Sounds good to me. I also agree with Sels point of view..



Nativeman said:


> I didn't put my money in to be used as a lottery. I donated the money as I felt for Tommy, pure and simple that's it. If there is extra just give it to Tommy to go towards his mountain bike. If there we a lottery of the left over money and I won, I would give it straight back to Tommy. ;-)
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

redman said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Davey , i would like to spend the $100 buying Tommy some lures and perhaps some braid and a few palstics until we have exhausted the cash , i would also like us to give the electric to him at perhaps a lunch at the oaks and give him the lures etc with the whole package , its about time we had a lunch anyway , so my option is Davey if you have the time if you could get some lures etc with the cash and we will meet and combine packages over a beer .
> ...


I am in he same view.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy with the decision for the balance of the donation...  Thanks for the stickers - we got them yesterday.   One on the ute and one on the caravan - woohoo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary & Georgia


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well guys and girls we have spent all the dosh we rounded up and then some , i went up to Compleate Angler this morning and told the guys the story and said i had $100 to spend on lures and plastics , i know what i want just stop me when i reach the total , well they let me go until i had reached about $117 and said that'l do you bazz, i was a bit concerned where the extra $17 was coming from and suspected it would be my pocket , but the guys there are true gentleman and they made the total $100 exactly so we owe them a vote of thanks .

Tommy has been contacted and he is coming to my house on friday evening at approx 5 pm to pick up his shiney new electric outboard and all his new fish catching lures , for those interested i bought him a few SX40s as they will catch anything some blades some Squidgee pro flick baits in pilchard and some chubbysand some 1/8 oz heads, and i am throwing in a packet of my MOjos as hes keen to get some kings . So there we have the end of the story folks , i,m sure Tommy will want to do a post of thanks and i would also like to thank every one of you who helped make this guys life a little happier , you are great people on here , and this forum is just absolutely the friendliest and the best

And just as a footnote , the guys up there know i love bass and as soon as i walked in they said hey Bazz we got some Sammeys in for ya ,aaahhhhrrrggghhhhhhhhh , i should stay out of those shops , either that or get my monthly cheque paid directly into Compleate Angler


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A big thanks to a big heart for your thoughts and efforts should also go to you Bazzoo. Well done.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Bazz u are so cute..... please come up to the mid north coast and stay with adrian and i... we'd love to take u bass fishing in the best place on the coast!

oh and Jerry too.... i got a fenced back yard!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Oh so this is not about some guy getting his pet water snake stolen,,,never clicked on the thread but kept thinking why does not he go out into the mangoves and catch another one ? i mean how hard can it be ? :lol:

Jarvis Walker electric motor,,,gotcha now,,great to see the response to his plight.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome way to spend the extra coin Bazz. I'm sure Tommy will be stoked!

BTW - I received my stickers the other day. Thanks ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> OK, I've talleyed the votes (survivor style) and we have received a total of $250 in donations.
> 
> Thanks to:-
> 
> ...


oh well im sure ill be on santas list 

craig


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> oh well im sure ill be on santas list
> 
> craig


Lets give the rest to craig, you forgot to put him on the list DaveyG!!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

kayakity-yak said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > oh well im sure ill be on santas list
> ...


No my fault i was having computer banking problems & computer problems which r now fixed hence the lateness .......

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, craigs donation came through (after I'd written that oroiginal post). Thanks Craig.

A big thanks to Bazz for organising this, and lets hope that Tommy gets some fun out of his new toys..

Tommy - buy a big padlock!


----------

